# ** Happy Birthday, Apple Macintosh! **



## Lei-Lani (Jan 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you!
You saved us from Windows!
Happy Birthday to youuuuuu! ^_^

And many mooooorrrrrre...

I still remember watching the 1984 Superbowl with a bunch of others at the local tavern, and seeing that wild Apple commercial first come on.  We all looked at each other and I swear we drooled. ^_^

25 years and still moving along nicely... ^_^


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 24, 2009)

what the fuck is this shit


----------



## Lei-Lani (Jan 24, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> what the fuck is this shit



It's called a posting, dear, please keep up. ^_^


----------



## Roland (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's one more to pretentious mac users!


----------



## Pi (Jan 24, 2009)

They stopped being Macintosh to me when they moved to x86. OS X didn't help much either.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 24, 2009)

i've only ever used a MAC in one of my youth clubs ... i didnt like it


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Jan 24, 2009)

Lei-Lani:
Bits and Bytes isn't meant for gloating (though it does see its fair share of dick-waving, and I'm guilty in that regard.)  It generally seems to be more about spreading of information and/or serious discussion topics.  If you really wanted to post an appropriate thread, I would have gone with one of the angles: 

"Hey, Apple has been around for 25 years..."
1)  Let's discuss their growth and development along the way.  
2)  What are your thoughts and opinions on Macs in general?
3)  Where do you think they'll end up over the next 25 years?
4)  [Something else worth talking about.]

Coming in with absolutely nothing to say that wasn't covered in the thread title, and immediately bashing Windows just makes for a really bad post.  And honestly... makes you look like a pretentious Apple douche-bag.  Sorry if you find this harsh, but I feel your post was in bad taste.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 24, 2009)

So that's where that little skit came from.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 24, 2009)

Meh. I had an OLD ass late-80's Macintosh as my first computer. I just played SimAnt on it. I much prefer Windows. So much more customization and -$500 for the same power. 

Plus, pretentious Mac users make me RAAAAAAAAAGE!

However, the Woz is the shit. He is the true heart behind Mac.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 24, 2009)

mac it no es bueno =[
windows FTW sorry mac users


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 25, 2009)

Still, you gotta hand it to Jobs and Wozniak.  They were the first computer company to successfully integrate Xerox's windowed-GUI, PARC's mouse and Metcalf's Ethernet (alla apple-talk) into one single box.

Grabbing off the shelf technologies and bundling them into something new was virtually unheard of at the time.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 25, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> *Still, you gotta hand it to Wozniak*



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 25, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Fixed that for you.



Heh!  Yeah, Jobs was more of a marketing guy.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 25, 2009)

PC>MAC


----------



## CodArk2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> PC>MAC


Macs are PC's, PC's are Macs, only thing different is the OS...which is still pretty much the ame


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not sure what this thread is quite coming to... I think it started off with a bad first post, and has mostly fallen into Apple slander.  But here's my $.02 on Macs:

I have a strong bias.  I really dislike Apple as a company.  I disagree with their business model and ideology.  But that's something for a different discussion. 

I'm very conflicted when it comes to Macs, though.  As much as I dislike Apple, I know they make good products.  I used a lot of different Macs when going through the Multimedia Department at my University, and honestly they were great for what they did.  I enjoyed using the Macs more than the locked down run-of-the-mill Windows boxes in the other computer labs (though, far less than I enjoyed my personal Windows box that I had at the time.) 

At the same time, I have a strong passion for Unix.  FreeBSD is my absolute favorite Unix-derived operating system; whereas Darwin (OSX's *real* operating system) is FreeBSD's bastard child.  I would love for the chance to play with Darwin, and see what could really be done on a Mac when treated like any other Unix OS.  But I don't like Apple... I would feel guilty giving them money, and I don't have said money to give them at this point in my life anyway.

Yeah, conflicted.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 25, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Windows>MAC



EFA. geez.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 25, 2009)

PeppermintRoo said:


> I would love for the chance to play with Darwin, and see what could really be done on a Mac when treated like any other Unix OS.



Actually, there's an application called Terminal.app bundled with the OS, which is pretty much an Xterm with bash prompt. I should know, because that's pretty much the only way I can use Mac OS. XP It actually comes with all the standard *NIX bells and whistles, even stuff like nano are included, which surprised me.

Supposedly, you can even get Xorg to run on it, which would make OS X bearable for me.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 25, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Windows>Having an empty hole in your wall that lets all the rain in.



EFA. Geez.


----------



## Lei-Lani (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmm...would you computer geeks feel better if I'd said, "You were *stolen* by Windows, Happy Birthday to You"?

No, I couldn't say THAT, could I?  Because who wants to hear the truth when they are so afraid to face it? ^_^


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Jan 25, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Actually, there's an application called Terminal.app bundled with the OS, which is pretty much an Xterm with bash prompt. I should know, because that's pretty much the only way I can use Mac OS. XP It actually comes with all the standard *NIX bells and whistles, even stuff like nano are included, which surprised me.



Yup.  It's got the full GNU standard apps, and is even running bash by default.

I'm just not certain on whether it has GNU Make or not.  I hope it does, otherwise compiling from source would be considerably more difficult.



> Supposedly, you can even get Xorg to run on it, which would make OS X bearable for me.



Supposedly?  Hah, no, that's entirely what OSX is built off of.  It's either XFree86 or Xorg, depending on the version of OSX running.  I can't remember when they made the switch from one to the other.  

I'd have a very strong interest in seeing how difficult it would be to get Gnome running on Darwin.


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Jan 25, 2009)

Lei-Lani said:


> Hmm...would you computer geeks feel better if I'd said, "You were *stolen* by Windows, Happy Birthday to You"?
> 
> No, I couldn't say THAT, could I?  Because who wants to hear the truth when they are so afraid to face it? ^_^



- Apple combines existing technologies to create a GUI.
- Windows steals the idea.

Skip, skip, skip

- Apple steals its OS from open source Unix derivatives.
- Windows steals the look and feel of the design.

Trend:
Apple steals or borrows technology from the open market, then Windows rips it off.

Both of them really, really need to start doing some original work.  But Apple is just a design and re-manufacturing company; they've not actually created an OS for a long time (if ever?).  Even their iPods use an OS licensed from Pixo -- they have a serious aversion to doing real work.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 25, 2009)

Lei-Lani said:


> No, I couldn't say THAT, could I?  Because who wants to hear the truth when they are so afraid to face it? ^_^



Ha!  Apple stole the gui concept from Xereox, where it was used on their dedicated word processors and enterprise-sized copiers.  And Xerox might have ripped it off MultiMate or Wang...i'd have to dig.

The mouse Apple ripped off from the Palo Alto Research Centre and Appletalk (the csma/ca version) was a drunken port of Bob Metacalf's csma/cd ethernet.   Even the case design (monitor, cpu and disks in a single unit) was a rip off from the Osborne model one.  All they did was cobble together common off the shelf technologies that already existed.

I'm sorry, what were you saying about truth?


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 25, 2009)

Lei-Lani said:


> Hmm...would you computer geeks feel better if I'd said, "You were *stolen* by Windows, Happy Birthday to You"?
> 
> No, I couldn't say THAT, could I?  Because who wants to hear the truth when they are so afraid to face it? ^_^



nah the real computer geeks make threads celebrating a computer brands anniversary. its like me celebrating HP's brown sauce's anniversary and not Hinez Tomato Ketchup.


----------



## verix (Jan 25, 2009)

PeppermintRoo said:


> - Apple combines existing technologies to create a GUI.


if by "combines existing technologies" you mean "completely rips off Xerox's idea for a user interface"


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 25, 2009)

This thread is now about American Express.


----------

